# vlc



## balanga (Nov 8, 2018)

What is the recommended way of building multimedia/vlc on FreeBSD?

There are three entries under ports... vlc, vlc3 and vlc-qt4. I don't know the differences between are. How do I tell?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 8, 2018)

multimedia/vlc is the previous vlc (version 2).
multimedia/vlc-qt4 same as above but a slave port to build the pre-built Qt4 package.
multimedia/vlc3 is the current vlc.

However, I use multimedia/mpv instead (or one of it derivatives with a GUI for those who prefer this way).


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info... 

I decided to try and build multimedia/vlc3 and get:-


```
root@Vbox:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3 # make install
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on package: ffmpeg>=3.4.1,1 - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on package: v4l_compat>=0 - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   vlc3-3.0.4_1,4 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - not found
===>  Installing for xorgproto-2018.4
===>  Checking if xorgproto already installed
===>   Registering installation for xorgproto-2018.4 as automatic
Installing xorgproto-2018.4...
pkg-static: xorgproto-2018.4 conflicts with glproto-1.4.17 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/GL/glxint.h
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/xorgproto
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3
```


What to do?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 8, 2018)

balanga said:


> What to do?


Paying better attention to /usr/ports/UPDATING 


```
$ make search name=glproto |less                                                
Port:   x11/glproto
Moved:  x11/xorgproto
Date:   2018-07-31
Reason: merged into x11/xorgproto
```
See 20180731 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

(edit)

Though there seems to be something icky going on wrt. xorgproto (either that or I am overlooking the obvious):


```
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg updating -d 20180701 xorgproto
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg updating -d 20180701 | grep xorgproto
  x11/xorgproto.  This might cause issues with upgrading.  If you
  get conflicts between xorgproto and old *proto packages, please
  remove the old package and install xorgproto again.
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg updating -d 20180701 x11/xorgproto   
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ pkg updating -d 20180701 x11\/xorgproto
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $
```
Seems pkg-updating(8) doesn't grok x11/xorgproto for some reason.


----------



## balanga (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for the pointer, I would never have come across this if you hadn't mentioned /usr/ports/UPDATING :-



> 20180731:
> AFFECTS: users of x11/xorg and all ports with USE_XORG=*proto
> AUTHOR: zeising@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



The problem I encountered was fixed by running:-

`pkg version -l \? | cut -f 1 -w | grep -v compat | xargs pkg delete -fy`


----------



## gnath (Nov 14, 2018)

From FreshPort -

```
DEPRECATED: vlc 2.x and vlc-qt4 is EOL upstream
```


----------



## balanga (Nov 14, 2018)

Is this to be expected when trying to build multimedia/vlc3


```
access/v4l2/demux.c:528:25: error: no member named 'quantization' in 'struct v4l2_pix_format'
    switch (fmt.fmt.pix.quantization)
            ~~~~~~~~~~~ ^
14 errors generated.
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:23178: access/v4l2/libv4l2_plugin_la-demux.lo] Error 1
gmake[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
mv -f access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-radio.Tpo access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-radio.Plo
mv -f access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-access.Tpo access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-access.Plo
mv -f access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-controls.Tpo access/v4l2/.deps/libv4l2_plugin_la-controls.Plo
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3/work/vlc-3.0.4/modules'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:27359: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3/work/vlc-3.0.4/modules'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:12457: all] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3/work/vlc-3.0.4/modules'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:1533: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3/work/vlc-3.0.4'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:1418: all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3/work/vlc-3.0.4'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc3
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 14, 2018)

FWIW, I just rebuilt multimedia/vlc on 2 of my laptops a couple days ago with no problems. It's the version I've always used. 

I still have last years Christmas version with the blue and while icon on my X61 but I don't update it since it stays offline.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 14, 2018)

`pkg updating -d 20180101 xorg`


----------

